# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Плюсы и минусы для всех возрастов от Лилиl

## ADEKA77

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья! С вами хотят познакомиться две дамы, авторы огромного количества песен для детей и взрослых. Мы - режиссеры, в свободное от постановок время занимаемся с ансамблем "Настоящие мужчины". Появилось неимоверное желание и великолепная возможность показать не только свое творчество, но и то, как поют, к примеру, дети довольно сложные взрослые песни. 
Ну, что ж, начнем? С Богом!:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Ну, что ж, начнем? С Богом!


С Ним или без слова и пожелания не подкреплённые ссылками...:smile:

----------


## ADEKA77

> С Ним или без слова и пожелания не подкреплённые ссылками...:smile:


И сразу первые трудности...ну никак не выплывает ссылка "управление вложениями"....SOS!!!!

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
"ЖДИ СОЛДАТА" (в обработке) 
Музыка: Борис Мокроусов 
Слова: Сергей Островой 

Ансамбль:"Настоящие мужчины" 

плюс: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13192622 
минус: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13192693

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
А то наша песня
"Провинциальная Россия" Авторы Лилия Кнорозова, Юлия Оболенская 

 в исполнении детей:
трио "Настоящие мужчины" 

"ПРОВИНЦИАЛЬНАЯ РОССИЯ" плюс http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13171134 


В исполнении взрослых:

плюс http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13165677 

минус http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13165703 

С уважением ко всем поющим и и тем, кто учит петь..

----------


## luudvig

Ваши права в разделе 
Вы можете создавать новые темы
Вы можете отвечать в темах
Вы *не можете* прикреплять вложения
Вы можете редактировать свои сообщения

----------


## Лев

*ADEKA77*,
 Ещё лучше открыть свою страницу на  realmusic.ru или
dump.ru  -  на этих ресурсах можно сразу прослушивать. Иногда скачивать для прослушки лень...
Пробовал скачать - до 20 минут уходит, вряд ли у кого будет терпение.

----------


## ADEKA77

> Ваши права в разделе 
> Вы можете создавать новые темы
> Вы можете отвечать в темах
> Вы *не можете* прикреплять вложения
> Вы можете редактировать свои сообщения


Уважаемый luudvig! А как же выкладывать песни-то....помогите чайнику!:frown:

----------


## Лев

*ADEKA77*,
 На форуме публикуются только ссылки на музыкальный материал. Выкладывать можно фото и...

----------


## ADEKA77

> *ADEKA77*,
>  Ещё лучше открыть свою страницу на  http://www.realmusic.ru/index.php или
> dump.ru  -  на этих ресурсах можно сразу прослушивать. Иногда скачивать для прослушки лень...
> Пробовал скачать - до 20 минут уходит, вряд ли у кого будет терпение.


Уважаемый Лев! Я туда заглянула...и....НИЧЕГО не поняла....Скорее всего мне не удастся разместить на ЭТОМ форуме свои архивы....Ну, тупая я, тупая...а как сделать правильно, никто не подскажет...Я понимаю, вы уже профессионалы здесь, кое где я тоже мастер, но помогаю людям, просящим поддержку. Извините, если обидела Вас или luudvigа....с уважением, Юля

----------


## Лев

*ADEKA77*,
 Какие обиды, Юля? Все мы что-то делаем впервые. Ты хочешь выставить своё творчество на оборзение:biggrin:, я тебе подсказываю как сделать:
заходишь на сайт http://www.realmusic.ru/ в первую очередь надо зарегистрироваться и затем пошагово создание и т.д. - там всё понятно. 
В ожидании скачки полчаса ни у кого не хватит терпения

----------


## ADEKA77

> *ADEKA77*,
>  Какие обиды, Юля? Все мы что-то делаем впервые. Ты хочешь выставить своё творчество на оборзение:biggrin:, я тебе подсказываю как сделать:
> заходишь на сайт http://www.realmusic.ru/ в первую очередь надо зарегистрироваться и затем пошагово создание и т.д. - там всё понятно. 
> В ожидании скачки полчаса ни у кого не хватит терпения


Уважаемый Лев! Зарегестрировалась я там...НО....там как-то все очень однобоко...ты или автор слов или музыкант....дело в том, что я композитор, поэт песенник, просто поэт, сценарист....короче полный комплект. Здесь, как я поняла трудно будет поделиться архивами....ну, что ж...рискнем...
Если кого заинтересует мой "сундук с драгоценностями", прошу, выполню все просьбы.
Авторские песни для мальчишек  от 4 до 12 лет
( в скобках указаны другие авторы):

"Веселись, ребятки" 
"Мама" (Чичикова)
"Четырехугольная любовь"
"Парни - класс" и т.д. (около 40 песен именно для мальчишек)
Отвечу всем, кто заинтересован. Главное, напишите возраст ребят, мне легче буде сориентироваться.....Обязательно укажите E-mail, или иной почтовый адрес......Юля

----------


## Лев

> все очень однобоко...


Не стоит обращать внимания на однобокости, я же не обращаю и выставляю так, как мне надо и в любой момент могу ссылку дать. А так твои творения до сих пор никто не услышал, так и сгаснет твоя тема...:frown:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ну почему обязательно realmusik? Да, согласна, там есть предварительное прослушивание. Но в свое время тоже не понравился интерфейс и я там не стала ничего заливать. 



> А так твои творения до сих пор никто не услышал, так и сгаснет твоя тема..


Как не услышал?? Во втором посте есть ссылки. 
Послушала пока только одну песню- понравилось. У ребят так голоса хорошо сливаются.
*ADEKA77*,
Вам надо к девочкам в детский раздел сходить познакомиться.  В беседке дайте ссылку на эту тему. Обязательно кто-нибудь заинтересуется, многим нужны интересные песни для разных конкурсов.

----------


## ADEKA77

> Ну почему обязательно realmusik? Да, согласна, там есть предварительное прослушивание. Но в свое время тоже не понравился интерфейс и я там не стала ничего заливать. 
> 
> Как не услышал?? Во втором посте есть ссылки. 
> Послушала пока только одну песню- понравилось. У ребят так голоса хорошо сливаются.
> *ADEKA77*,
> Вам надо к девочкам в детский раздел сходить познакомиться.  В беседке дайте ссылку на эту тему. Обязательно кто-нибудь заинтересуется, многим нужны интересные песни для разных конкурсов.


Уважаемая Марина! Спасибо за поддержку! Мне кажется я до этого попала в прекрасный раздел ДЕТСКИЕ ПЕСНИ, и, кажется мне, что это один и тот же форум! Если это так - то это замечательно!



...с надеждой, что еще увидимся...Юля....

----------


## Лев

Когда-то этот форум отпочковался от plus-msk, как и наш...

----------


## мусяня

*ADEKA77*,
ссылка удалена.

----------


## ADEKA77

> Когда-то этот форум отпочковался от plus-msk, как и наш...


Значит уйдем в партизаны...в отпачкованный....Кто захочет - найдет:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Значит уйдем в партизаны...в отпачкованный....Кто захочет - найдет


Скатертью, как говорится - мы свой не предаём:biggrin:

----------


## ADEKA77

> Скатертью, как говорится - мы свой не предаём:biggrin:


Не ворчите, пожалуйста, Лев! Хотите избавиться? Не выйдет! :tongue:Тут же текстовые ссылки можно вставлять? Так вот вам сценарий моего мюзикла....а песни буду посылать в личку, если кого заинтересует...
http://narod.ru/disk/13929570000/%D0...D0%90.doc.html

----------


## Лев

> Не ворчите, пожалуйста, Лев!


А я и не ворчу, сам когда-то впервые зашёл на форум и получил добрую порцию дружеских советов и щелчков...:smile: Зато теперь вы знаете. что рекламировать или давать ссылки на другие форумы запрещено правилами форума.



> а песни буду посылать в личку


Всё равно удобнее завести свою страницу на ресурсах, которыми многие форумчане пользуются(ссылки были) и на которых можно сразу послушать(проверено).

----------

